# Sticky  Frequently Asked Questions in the Screen Printing Forum: New here? Read Me



## Solmu

*Q: Where can I get all-over printing done?*
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html

*Q:* *What is the difference between waterbased ink and plastisol? Is there any environmental benefit, or is that a myth?*
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t7552.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t14554.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t19823.html

*Q:* *How can I print over the seams of a garment?* 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t20033.html

*Q:* *Could you give me some threads of people who were starting out?*
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t16150.html

*Q:* *Can you heat press over the top of screenprinting?
*http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t11110.html

*Q:* *How do I get that gold shiny stuff (foil)?*
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t17762.html

*Q:* *Has anyone here used PhotoEZ?*
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t10730.html

*Q: Where can I find information on process printing?*
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t30710.html

Q: I'm having trouble with FastFilms, what do I do now that US Screen has closed?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t86935.html


----------



## Solmu

Note: This list is incomplete, you can help the forums by contributing to it!

The above threads are not necessarily definitive - the current "printing over seams" thread is more of a placeholder for example, I'm sure there are other great threads on the topic. So if you have better threads that answer the above questions, feel free to post those too.

We want a few of the best threads on each topic, so when better examples are found we can replace the weaker ones with those.


----------



## Fluid

*Q: Order For ideas!! Can Someone upload?*
*A:* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t18471.html
*
Q: White ink Dark Shirt Issues
A: *http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t18367.html

*Q: How to print color blends
A: *http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t16121.html

*Q: All over printing
A: *http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t16024.html

*Q: Discharge printing
A: *http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t16024.html

*Q: Problems with press holding registration
A: *http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t15189.html


----------



## Jasonda

Some helpful threads for those who want to hire a screenprinter rather than doing it themselves:
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t3467.html
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t9907.html

How to make your own plastisol transfers:
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t14049.html
* Printing Plastisol Transfers
* http://screenprinters.net/articles/index.php?art=66
* IMAGES - THE JOURNAL FOR TEXTILE SCREENPRINTING


----------



## frod7600

Dear T shirters. I was curious to know how long can I have the emulsion sit on my silk screen before I apply the transparency and the light and have it burn???? Also do I need to apply something to the bottom of the frame when I'm burning the image onto the screen so the screen won't stick to the bottom of what it is resting on.


----------



## mx12brad

frod7600 said:


> Dear T shirters. I was curious to know how long can I have the emulsion sit on my silk screen before I apply the transparency and the light and have it burn???? Also do I need to apply something to the bottom of the frame when I'm burning the image onto the screen so the screen won't stick to the bottom of what it is resting on.


There are several internet sites to choose from, be resourseful. You can find pages like this in 5 seconds!
How to Silk Screen Print | eHow.com


----------



## Unik Ink

Good thread. Needs to be stickied.


----------



## mx12brad

No! The emulsion needs to be completely dried to be able to burn your image on it. Also you need a black solid background on the opposite side to burn the design! C'mon man! lol


----------



## AndTees

Curious; I wonder if anyone has thought of using a laser to burn tiny holes into a sheet (plastic, Mylar, some paper varieties) in order to make an instant perfectly aligned "silk" screen for printing? If there is such a product I would be interested.


----------



## mx12brad

M&R has the Tri-Loc system!


----------



## tb1988

Is There anywhere that I can see what's the percentage on people that like colors, designs and words on tee shirts?


----------



## Barnyard1

Good advice for screenprinting on Digital Camo shirts?? When you put down the ELT black underlayment do you still need to put special ink as top layers. Putting white ink on these shirts??


----------

